# Are you on the DC Meetup List?



## jocose

OK, so I know it's still the middle of January, so we have like over 2 months to go, but you all know that that will go within the blink of an eye.

So, thanks to Corry, I have what she and I believe is the definitive list. This includes everyone who even thinks they are coming. If I've forgotten you, please let me know.

Again, as you become definite or if you have just decided to think about, I ask that you PM me with the following information so I can add it to the spreadsheet.

Username
Real Name (first is good enough if you're skittish)
Who else is coming with you and their name(s)
Date you're coming
Hotel
Airline
Airport
Date leaving
Cell Number
Group

OK, so group is a new thing. These are rough thoughts to start getting ideas...nothing should be assumed to be set in stone. I just want to get an idea of who is interested in what. So, here are the groups right now:

Group A: Museums
Group B: The Mall
Group C: Baltimore
Group D: Street scenes
Group E: Monuments
Group F: Arlington Cemetary
Group G: Nature

If you want a different group, let me know and I'll add it. Also, some of these can be merged as the Smithsonian is on the Mall, but I'm really just trying to get a feel for what folks want.

Anyway, what you've all been waiting for (or have just scrolled to):

Airic and wife
Andreag5 and brother
Chase and wife
Chiller
ClarinetJWD
core_17 and Erik
Danalec
df3photo
Errant_Star
Hobbes28, Allison, and children
jcharcalla
Jeff Canes
Jo Cose
JonMikal
Kelox
LaFoto and husband
MrSid99
MyCameraEye and wife
Raymond J Barlow, sweet_daisy, and child
Rob
ShutteredEye
Terri and husband
Unimaxium
Wally
Woodsac, wife, and child


----------



## Corry

Like I said in the pm...some of those are just people who said they would like to try to come...my list was my trying to figure out what our group potentially could be.  (and the Alison and Hobbes one should be changed to 'children' if they are coming! )


----------



## jocose

core_17 said:
			
		

> Like I said in the pm...some of those are just people who said they would like to try to come...my list was my trying to figure out what our group potentially could be. (and the Alison and Hobbes one should be changed to 'children' if they are coming! )


 

Thanks Corry, I thought that I mentioned that it included everyone who said they were thinking about it, but thanks for clarifying so I don't get a ton of PMs...sorry to forget the rest of the Hobbes/Alison brood


----------



## Traci

Unfortunately, I don't think I'm going to make it.  I really want to, but I'm most likely going to have knee surgery soon and won't have the funds or vacation time.


----------



## Corry




----------



## MyCameraEye

I just PM'd you Jo to make it official but you know I'll be there just not sure what day. I guess it depends what day you and the rest of the locals head downtown. Almost pointless though for us with the exception of helping out-of-towners out because we've shot just about all there is to shoot in d.c. eh ? I am going to set up my wife with my Canon EOS ELAN 7/E that day and she will shoot some true b&w film and I'll push it later and scan it. It should be fun for all.

Scott


----------



## jocose

Traci said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, I don't think I'm going to make it. I really want to, but I'm most likely going to have knee surgery soon and won't have the funds or vacation time.


 
That totaly sucks (that you can't come AND that you're having surgery). But keep us posted if things change.


----------



## jocose

MyCameraEye said:
			
		

> I just PM'd you Jo to make it official but you know I'll be there just not sure what day. I guess it depends what day you and the rest of the locals head downtown. Almost pointless though for us with the exception of helping out-of-towners out because we've shot just about all there is to shoot in d.c. eh ? I am going to set up my wife with my Canon EOS ELAN 7/E that day and she will shoot some true b&w film and I'll push it later and scan it. It should be fun for all.
> 
> Scott


 
As I live in DC and right on the Red Line, I plan to be out and about with the Forumites all weekend (but I have no wife and kids--although I am trying to convince the Girl to come in for Cherry Blossoms).  I've added you to the list.


----------



## Traci

Thanks Jo and Corry! I will definately let you know if it changes.


----------



## jocose

Traci said:
			
		

> Thanks Jo and Corry! I will definately let you know if it changes.


 
and let us know about the knee surgery...we'll do an artsy knee shot of everyone in DC for you so you'll feel better.

Actually, we should start a Knee Thread, every take pics of their knees, and then you can pick the one you like, print it out, and take to the doctor and say "that's the one I'd like please"


----------



## MyCameraEye

Jo,

Wouldn't groups B and E be the same? To me Monuments and the Mall are the same. If you are thinking differently, this would be a large area of confusion for a lot of people. Also one other note. Not sure how many REAL out of toowners we will have but a lot of people might not know what the MALL is. When I moved here 8 years ago, my cousin asked me if I would want to go downtown to D.C. to walk around the mall for the day, and I ask him, "danm how big is this frigging mall". 

Scott



			
				jocose said:
			
		

> OK, so I know it's still the middle of January, so we have like over 2 months to go, but you all know that that will go within the blink of an eye.
> 
> So, thanks to Corry, I have what she and I believe is the definitive list. This includes everyone who even thinks they are coming. If I've forgotten you, please let me know.
> 
> Again, as you become definite or if you have just decided to think about, I ask that you PM me with the following information so I can add it to the spreadsheet.
> 
> Username
> Real Name (first is good enough if you're skittish)
> Who else is coming with you and their name(s)
> Date you're coming
> Hotel
> Airline
> Airport
> Date leaving
> Cell Number
> Group
> 
> OK, so group is a new thing. These are rough thoughts to start getting ideas...nothing should be assumed to be set in stone. I just want to get an idea of who is interested in what. So, here are the groups right now:
> 
> Group A: Museums
> Group B: The Mall
> Group C: Baltimore
> Group D: Street scenes
> Group E: Monuments
> Group F: Arlington Cemetary
> Group G: Nature
> 
> If you want a different group, let me know and I'll add it. Also, some of these can be merged as the Smithsonian is on the Mall, but I'm really just trying to get a feel for what folks want.
> 
> Anyway, what you've all been waiting for (or have just scrolled to):
> 
> Airic and wife
> Andreag5 and brother
> Chase and wife
> Chiller
> ClarinetJWD
> core_17 and Erik
> Danalec
> df3photo
> Errant_Star
> Hobbes28, Allison, and children
> jcharcalla
> Jeff Canes
> Jo Cose
> Jo Cose
> JonMikal
> Kelox
> LaFoto and husband
> MrSid99
> MyCameraEye and wife
> Raymond J Barlow, sweet_daisy, and child
> Rob
> ShutteredEye
> Terri and husband
> Unimaxium
> Wally
> Woodsac, wife, and child


----------



## Traci

jocose said:
			
		

> and let us know about the knee surgery...we'll do an artsy knee shot of everyone in DC for you so you'll feel better.
> 
> Actually, we should start a Knee Thread, every take pics of their knees, and then you can pick the one you like, print it out, and take to the doctor and say "that's the one I'd like please"



You're funny!:hugs: Thanks for caring! 
I can't wait for those knee shots!


----------



## jocose

Traci said:
			
		

> You're funny!:hugs: Thanks for caring!
> I can't wait for those knee shots!


 
My sister had a really bad accident (which of course was her own fault, but I digress) and almost lost her leg from the knee down.  Knees are very important in our family!


----------



## Corry

Personally, I wouldn't want to split into so many groups...I'd really like to get to know my fellow TPFers, and how will I get to spend time with anyone if there are so many groups...even if we switch up throughout the day?  I personally don't want groups at all!


----------



## jocose

OK, I feel I need to clarify because people seem to have misunderstood my intention here.

The groups I suggested were NOT meant to be the final groups that people could choose from...they were meant to be groups of interest from which I could start to figure out what people were interested in.

My original idea was to have only 2 or 3 groups that would incorporate all the different groups that I listed. If you look at the DC Rumor thread, I had originally posted "interest" in my list, but as no one responded, I thought that I would help by giving multiple choice options for interests.

Again, I am NOT suggesting that we have that many groups. At this point, if we did have that many groups, there would only be about 2 people in each and that would just be dumb.

For example, as MyCameraEye says, the same group could do the Mall, the Smithsonian, Cherry Blossoms, and the Monuments. But one group could also do the Cemetary, Cherry Blossoms, and the Monuments...so if I knew what folks were interested in, it would help to figure out how to put all my suggestions together to create the best 2 or 3 groups.

Anyway, I hope that clears things up about the groups...they were not meant to appear to be the final and definitive list of groups. That was never the idea.


EDIT:

I just reread this post, and I wanted to add that I didn't mean the tone to sound so bad...I am just trying to clarify, not cop attitude  Thanks for your understanding.


----------



## MyCameraEye

Jo,

What I really would be interested in is a shot of Abraham Lincoln's butt but, I asked him about 10 times lasty night to get up off that thrown for a second and he did not budge. He was like stone. 

Odd.... :blushing: 

Scott


----------



## LaFoto

Jocose, why are you on that list of yours twice?? ? ? ? ? ? :scratch: 

Seeing that this is going to be a huge (cool!) and three(!)-day-event, I feel that even if we form groups and people join those, we will still be able to organise Complete-TPF-Meet-Up-Occasions where we shall ALL get together and spend time together. 

My husband already said: Well, I know DC (he doesn't, he's been there for a day), so I would not need to see the Mall. He might want to see something else instead.
My sister says: the museums are all free of charge, so you MUST go there!
I say: ANYTHING would be of interest for me, for it will be my very first time. What I do appreciate is the guidance given by "insiders" who know the place and around.

Oh, one other thing: 
We still have not decided on any hotel as yet. 
My friend in Capitol Heights sent me this link (http://www.res99.com/hotel/10003430-10050208O.html?ses=e694946af67dab4862f2a0c54a67c7074738ps) but I might want to check out things a little further. 

And we'll be arriving at JFK in NYC (!) on April 2 at night, so we have a couple of days there or elsewhere on the way between before we'll arrive. 
Any help in where to stay and what are the MUST SEEs in New York would be much appreciated, too, mind! I'll keep my PM box open and free for that!!!


----------



## Corry

My plans are not to arrive in DC until sometime on Friday, however, I do not know when yet.  So I am hoping that most of the activities will be on Saturday...we will be leaving Sunday evening (if all goes as planned)...so Sunday morning/early afternoon would be good for us too.


----------



## Rob

There had better be a Group H - Local Bar and Drinking Appreciation.

Oh, you don't let under-forties in your bars do you? Next you'll be telling me I can't smoke in bars and restaurants. And that you can't photograph government buildings.... DOH!

Rob


----------



## jocose

Rob said:
			
		

> There had better be a Group H - Local Bar and Drinking Appreciation.
> 
> Oh, you don't let under-forties in your bars do you? Next you'll be telling me I can't smoke in bars and restaurants. And that you can't photograph government buildings.... DOH!
> 
> Rob


 
Now Rob, just relax, we have some geriatric bars that you can go to...but you probably can't smoke in those due to the oxygen tanks folks lug around.

Seriously, though, DC is trying to pass a smoking ban, but even if it passes (which I don't think it will), it won't be in effect when you're here.

BTW, I will be leading said group.  My favorite bar is Nanny O'Briens, a faux Irish pub that pours a mean guinness.  They are off the beaten path for tourists, but only a block down from the Cleveland Park Metro Station, so still easily accessible.  I wasn't going to suggest it since it's so far from downtown, but they have a back room (which is really just another room behind the front one (as opposed to a separate one), but I know that they have had parties there and told the folks in the front that they are only allowed back there to head to the bathroom.  I was thinking about asking them how to get that for us, but I didn't know if we would have enough people interested in drinking there.

The other advantage is that they are going to be cheaper than the bars downtown.  Anyway, there is no shortage of bars in DC.


----------



## terri

As soon as is doable, I think it would be useful to get an idea of when everyone is planning to arrive on Friday. 

Jocose, we chatted a bit about wanting to find a restaurant or bar that would happily accommodate a large group of unweildy TPF er's just off the street - so this place you mentioned sounds like something you should follow up on for us. :thumbup: 

There have been some ongoing behind-the-scenes discussions about the meetup.  What Chase and I have been trying to do is this:

* arrange a central meetup place on late Friday afternoon or early evening, depending on when everyone plans on hitting town. That way we can all meet for sure on Friday, and get an idea of what we want to do on Saturday/Sunday

* Have a couple meeting places and times in mind for Saturday morning. Say, a museum or someplace central on the Mall for one group, and someplace completely different for another group. Breakfast can be on your own, just be at one meeting place or the other by the specified time. 

* Around mid-day, break for lunch and either stay with what you're doing or head off to a second meetup place and time.

* Have another (or the same) restaurant/bar to meet for dinner as a large group (or go off on your own if desired, just trying to keep the group together), to socialize and talk about Sunday.

* Sunday will begin to be a bit more chaotic, as people will start to head out. This might be the best time to try some of that street photography or Arlington - we can pin that stuff down a bit later. 

That's our (very) loose itinerary as it stands so far. We've been exploring a few hotels for group discounts, but haven't had a whole lot of luck in that regard. 

As soon as folks have actual flight arrival times, or ETA for those of you driving in, we can start posting those here to decide on a "dinner/drinks" hour. And a place!!  

So, does this help to tie the strings together a bit better for everyone?


----------



## LaFoto

Found this one here ... have you had a look into this one, too?
http://www.hotel-harrington.com/checkourgreatrates.htm


----------



## terri

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Found this one here ... have you had a look into this one, too?
> http://www.hotel-harrington.com/checkourgreatrates.htm


ooo, thanks for the link! I'll have to slap a certain interested party into action.


----------



## Corry

From everything I've talked aobut with Chase, he's swaying towards the Hyatt Regency (and so am I...stayed in a Hyatt before and loved it).  We've also been looking at the Wyndham, so those are two more to think about.  I'd really prefer something in a really good location, because I'd like to deal with transportation as little as humanly possible.  When we went to St. Louis we walked everywhere we went (TONS of walking), but it was SO much better than dealing with driving or getting cabs.


----------



## Corry

Oh, and we should prolly get our Mr. Jocose to check out the location and such on the link LaFoto posted.  

(thanks JoCose!)


----------



## jocose

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Found this one here ... have you had a look into this one, too?
> http://www.hotel-harrington.com/checkourgreatrates.htm




I just called...this hotel (and I don't know anything about the quality) is 3 blocks from Metro Center's 11st exit...so it's a pretty good location...just letting you know.


----------



## MyCameraEye

I'm with ya on that! There is a great bar in the dupont area called The Brick Skeller. They have over 1500 yes (one thousnad five hundred) bottled beers from all over the world. You never have the same beer twice in this place. 

Jo, If your in the Cleavland park area, you have to hit the Four P's. Irelands Four Prov's is a awesome place!

Scott



			
				Rob said:
			
		

> There had better be a Group H - Local Bar and Drinking Appreciation.
> 
> Oh, you don't let under-forties in your bars do you? Next you'll be telling me I can't smoke in bars and restaurants. And that you can't photograph government buildings.... DOH!
> 
> Rob


----------



## jocose

MyCameraEye said:
			
		

> I'm with ya on that! There is a great bar in the dupont area called The Brick Skeller. They have over 1500 yes (one thousnad five hundred) bottled beers from all over the world. You never have the same beer twice in this place.
> 
> Jo, If your in the Cleavland park area, you have to hit the Four P's. Irelands Four Prov's is a awesome place!
> 
> Scott



Scott, the 4 P's is no longer the 4 P's.  I forgot what it's called now, but I noticed that a few weeks ago.  I don't really like the 4 P's, I'm a Nanny's fan, but it's a whole Republic vs. Northern thing...


----------



## jocose

Oh, and the Brickskeller isn't too bad.  It's only few blocks from the Q St. exit at Dupont Circle, but it's a little more confusing to get to than Nanny O'Briens in Cleveland Park.

Anyway, I'm still trying to figure out where is best.


----------



## terri

jocose said:
			
		

> Oh, and the Brickskeller isn't too bad. It's only few blocks from the Q St. exit at Dupont Circle, but it's a little more confusing to get to than Nanny O'Briens in Cleveland Park.
> 
> Anyway, I'm still trying to figure out where is best.


Thanks for continuing to check into these places, guys! Finding a place where we can all eat and drink  comfortably together is soooo important!


----------



## Alison

Is it April yet?


----------



## terri

Alison said:
			
		

> Is it April yet?


Getting excited, are we?


----------



## Alison

terri said:
			
		

> Getting excited, are we?



It's cute how you pretend that you aren't


----------



## ShutteredEye

:x :x :x       

I can't come.


----------



## Corry

ShutteredEye said:
			
		

> :x :x :x
> 
> I can't come.


----------



## Chase

A group of us are planning on staying at a hotel out of town, but with great prices. So we'd love to have more people join us. More details to come soon!


----------



## terri

Alison said:
			
		

> It's cute how you pretend that you aren't


I only gush and use multiple exclamation points in pm's. Keep that quiet, k? :mrgreen:


----------



## Alison

terri said:
			
		

> I only gush and use multiple exclamation points in pm's. Keep that quiet, k? :mrgreen:



PM? We have a PM feature?


----------



## Unimaxium

I just found out I might not be able to make it for Friday and Saturday. I still should be able to make Sunday, though. More details to follow.


----------



## MyCameraEye

Chase,

Just curious where outside of D.C. ? 

Scott



			
				Chase said:
			
		

> A group of us are planning on staying at a hotel out of town, but with great prices. So we'd love to have more people join us. More details to come soon!


----------



## LaFoto

The Schleiffers are going to reside in the Arlington Days Inn.
Just so you all know.
This is fixed and booked and all.


----------



## jocose

LaFoto said:
			
		

> The Schleiffers are going to reside in the Arlington Days Inn.
> Just so you all know.
> This is fixed and booked and all.


 
LAFOTO'S COMING TO DC LAFOTO'S COMING TO DC LAFOTO'S COMING TO DC LAFOTO'S COMING TO DC


----------



## jocose

MyCameraEye said:
			
		

> Chase,
> 
> Just curious where outside of D.C. ?
> 
> Scott


 
Scott,

They are staying out by Dullas!

Which reminds me, Chase asked me to check into how far the hotel is from the Metro...far, I know, but still.


----------



## MyCameraEye

Ewww Dulles eh ? Closest meteo would be Falls Church station because it has the access road there. With no traffic (which is never the case especially on a weekend) would be about a 20 minute drive to the station from the airport but I would say 45 minutes to an hour is more realistic and then another 40 minutes on metro to the heart of D.C.

Scott


----------



## jocose

MyCameraEye said:
			
		

> Ewww Dulles eh ? Closest meteo would be Falls Church station because it has the access road there. With no traffic (which is never the case especially on a weekend) would be about a 20 minute drive to the station from the airport but I would say 45 minutes to an hour is more realistic and then another 40 minutes on metro to the heart of D.C.
> 
> Scott


 
The hotel they are looking at is actually in Herndon, and according the lady on the phone, it's about a 15 minute drive to East Falls Church.  It's only 11 stops to Smithsonian from there, so I would figure it would be about 1/2 hour.  I just hope that since it's Cherry Blossom weekend, they won't have any single-tracking...


----------



## LaFoto

jocose said:
			
		

> LAFOTO'S COMING TO DC LAFOTO'S COMING TO DC LAFOTO'S COMING TO DC LAFOTO'S COMING TO DC


 
Let's all hope and pray my mother-in-law will make it until then and for longer ... nothing's certain though... :cry:


----------



## MyCameraEye

Jocse,

As much as I would love to agree it would only take 15 minutes, I would not want to be the one holding my breath waiting at the mall. You know nothing takes 15 minutes in DC. I live 15 minutes from the metro and only 9 stops from the mall and it takes me over an hour and a half on a work day. Metro's are almost as crowded on weekends as wrok days. Either way though, it's not like they have some tight schedule so it wont be a problem either way.

Scott


----------



## Corry

MyCameraEye said:
			
		

> Jocse,
> 
> As much as I would love to agree it would only take 15 minutes, I would not want to be the one holding my breath waiting at the mall. You know thing takes 15 minutes in DC. I'd say an hour from Herdon. Maybe if things are all running perfect 40 minutes. I live 15 minutes from the metro and only 9 stops from the mall and it takes me over an hour and a half on a work day. Metro's are almost as crowded on weekends as wrok days. Either way though, it's not like they have some tight schedule so it wont be a problem either way.
> 
> Scott



So...wait...you're saying we'll be staying an hour and a half away from DC??


----------



## MyCameraEye

I just spoke with one of my co-workers who comes in from Herndon VA every day. He said on a work day, it takes him about an hour and 15 minutes. He said if he drives in, it might be a little faster but he also said if you drive in, you could be looking for a parking spot for a LONG LONG time in D.C. Also, another consideration is finding a parking spot at the metro station. Some metro stations have thousands of parking spots. East falls church metro has exactly 422 parking spots. Also unlike week days, trins do not run every 5 minutes on weekend. They sometimes can run 10 to 15 minutes apart from each other so you always have to plan on waiting time.

Please do not get me wrong, I am not trying to scare you away, I am just saying that getting into D.C. is always a mofo.


----------



## Corry

Well, with that info, are you guys sure we don't need to do some more planning?


----------



## terri

MyCameraEye said:
			
		

> I just spoke with one of my co-workers who comes in from Herndon VA every day. He said on a work day, it takes him about an hour and 15 minutes. He said if he drives in, it might be a little faster but he also said if you drive in, you could be looking for a parking spot for a LONG LONG time in D.C. Also, another consideration is finding a parking spot at the metro station. Some metro stations have thousands of parking spots. East falls church metro has exactly 422 parking spots. Also unlike week days, trins do not run every 5 minutes on weekend. They sometimes can run 10 to 15 minutes apart from each other so you always have to plan on waiting time.
> 
> Please do not get me wrong, I am not trying to scare you away, I am just saying that getting into D.C. is always a mofo.


Im sure it will all be fine.  And your comments may indeed be scaring off some people, and quite needlessly. Staying in town at a cost of over $150 a night was just not an option for most people, so regardless of whether its at the Marriott or another hotel outside of DC, some folks _are_ going to be trekking in. Well be car pooling, using the Met, or a combination of the two. Any real help youd like to offer would be great! :thumbup: 

Besides, staying together at the same place makes for a better party every night. :mrgreen:


----------



## MyCameraEye

I had PM'd a mod offered some *real* *help* a few months back but no one got back to me. I offered to help car some folks in for the day. I have a full car as it stands now but none from this forum. No one got back to me. No biggie though. I was just trying to tell you guys it was going to take more then 45 minutes to get into the city. That's all. I'll shut up now.



			
				terri said:
			
		

> Im sure it will all be fine.  And your comments may indeed be scaring off some people, and quite needlessly. Staying in town at a cost of over $150 a night was just not an option for most people, so regardless of whether its at the Marriott or another hotel outside of DC, some folks _are_ going to be trekking in. Well be car pooling, using the Met, or a combination of the two. Any real help youd like to offer would be great! :thumbup:
> 
> Besides, staying together at the same place makes for a better party every night. :mrgreen:


----------



## jocose

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Let's all hope and pray my mother-in-law will make it until then and for longer ... nothing's certain though... :cry:


 
Corinna (and hubby)...your mother(-in-law) is in my prayers...I do hope she is OK!


----------



## terri

Jocose, I believe you were already aware of this hotel commitment, since Chase told you last night. 

In addition, to set the record straight - I have actually planned nothing, personally. Chase and Aubrey chose this hotel. I have merely been asked by Chase to put the word out, as things were decided upon.  I regret that this action has apparently upset you.


----------



## ShutteredEye

ShutteredEye said:
			
		

> :x :x :x
> 
> I can't come.



Oh this so rules!!!!!  I'm back in!!!!!!   :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :greenpbl: :greenpbl: :greenpbl: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Corry

FINALLY found out for sure that Erik can have the weekend off!!!!! :cheer: So...in the next week we will be finalizing plans!


----------



## jocose

core_17 said:
			
		

> FINALLY found out for sure that Erik can have the weekend off!!!!! :cheer: So...in the next week we will be finalizing plans!




:cheers:   :cheer:


----------



## hobbes28

Awesome!


----------



## Goldeneyes

Parking can be done at Potomac Yards. From there, you can either:

A) Walk to Crystal City metro or Braddock Metro which can take about 20 minutes. (1 mile)
B) Take the bus to Crystal City metro or Braddock Metro which can take about 15-30 minutes (Bus # 10A - 10E) The extra wait time is the time it takes for the bus to come.
C) Take a Cab which will cost about $15

Potomac Yards is a shopping center that has NO signs saying that you cannot park there and leave. A lot of people do it and it's so busy that it doesn't matter. It is located 5 minutes from the National Airport so that is convenient for people who are coming into the airport that way. I would suggest taking the metro because as MyCameraEye says, it is a pain to find parking in D.C.

If you guys have any questions, PM me and I will be happy to answer them.

-Goldeneyes


----------

